# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  ГОIЧ

## Barnie

Auf der offiziellen site der Spiele in Sochi, sochi2014.com, steht oben links der Schriftzug "ГОIЧ", eine Mischung aus kyrillischen und lateinischen Zeichen? Was soll das heissen?

----------


## Paul G.

In my opinion, the designers tried to make sort of a "reflection" of the English word "Sochi" to hint on the Cyrillic signs. But it was a silly idea, I guess, because no one understands what it means and it generates questions like you provided above.

----------


## iCake

I tried very hard to find the word ГОIЧ anywhere on that site and I ultimately failed. All I saw was Sochi and nothing else

----------


## Medved

*2014* is what you want. Sochi_2014.jpg
Click the pic to enlarge. ::

----------


## Paul G.

> *2014* is what you want.

 Really, but it's silly anyway. No one considers letters as numerals.

----------


## Medved

Ich weiss nicht was soll es bedeuten...  ::

----------


## Полуношник

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoich  63982984_1284403210_15.jpg 
"The mascot takes its name from the year "2014" as it is represented on  the Olympiad’s logo: The numbers 2, 0, and 1 as they are represented  look like the Latin Z, O, and I. The number 4 looks like the Russian letter Ч, which is like the English "ch" Many Russian-speaking people read "2014" as "Zoich" upon presentation of Sochi-2014 logo."

----------


## iCake

> *2014* is what you want. Sochi_2014.jpg
> Click the pic to enlarge.

 Haha, well, I'm sure I'd never mistake that one for ГОIЧ but yeah, it kind of looks like that after the second and "enlightened" look  ::  
Everything depends on your perspective, doesn't it?  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoich  63982984_1284403210_15.jpg 
> "The mascot takes its name from the year "2014" as it is represented on  the Olympiad’s logo: The numbers 2, 0, and 1 as they are represented  look like the Latin Z, O, and I. The number 4 looks like the Russian letter Ч, which is like the English "ch" Many Russian-speaking people read "2014" as "Zoich" upon presentation of Sochi-2014 logo."

 
До сих пор я совсем не знал и не слышал о "Зойче", а теперь мне ОЧЕНЬ жаль, что его не выбрали маскотом олимпийских игр в Сочи! Кажется, что даже создатели _Футурамы_ одобрали Зойча, и не думали претендовать за нарушение авторского права относительно "Гипножабе".  
Truly, Zoich would've been the greatest Olympic mascot EVER!  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

Oh. My. _Gоspodi_. Я только что смотрел ролик с Зойчом на YouTube -- как будет по-русски "I nearly crapped my pants from laughing so hard"? (I know the verb срать, it's just the correct choice of prefixes I'm not sure about.)    
Brilliant... even my friends who don't know any Russian will get most of it!

----------


## Throbert McGee

(Sorry for going off-topic in the German sub-forum!)

----------


## iCake

> I nearly crapped my pants from laughing so hard

 Я чуть на обосрался от смеха. It's kind of rude though  ::  
You could ease it off but not much by replacing обосраться with наложить в штаны 
Anyway, we don't usually speak like that if we want to say that we laughed really really hard. We have a set phrase for that - *лопнуть от смеха* 
Я чуть не лопнул от смеха 
Also there is this phrase - смеяться до коликов/боли meaning that you'd been laughing so hard that it started hurting  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> We have a set phrase for that - *лопнуть от смеха* 
> Я чуть не лопнул от смеха

 Aha, thanks! I didn't immediately recognize the verb лопнуть, but Викисловарь had a good example sentence -- "Шарик надували до тех пор, пока он не лопнул" -- as well as a photo of a lightbulb bursting! 
"I laughed until I split my sides" (or "until my sides split") would be the nearest equivalent expression in English.

----------


## Paul G.

> "I nearly crapped my pants from laughing so hard"?

 You may use more "polite" version: "Я чуть не наделал в штаны от смеха".

----------


## Lampada

Или_ чуть не уписялся/уделался/обделался от смеха._

----------


## Throbert McGee

Thanks for the additional replies about "crapping one's pants"!  ::  
It made me watch the "Зойч" video again, and I noticed something odd: 
(1) To Americans, 0:29 is a totally obvious "gay bar" joke (in fact, it can't be interpreted any other way!), but...
(2) ...according to Wikipedia, the video was released in *2010*, but...
(3) ...bans on "gay propaganda" at the city or _oblast'_ level mostly started in *2012*, again according to Wikipedia.  
So it's like the video-maker Yegor Zhgun was psychic, or something, and deliberately made a "subtle" joke about the homosexual orientation of Коржик ("Cookie Monster"). 
Of course, some Russian viewers might be unaware that Cookie Monster is a dude, and probably most Russians are unaware that the English word "handsome" would never be used by native speakers when addressing a woman "во звательном падеже". You can say "handsome" ABOUT a female, in certain contexts (особенно про женщину "послебалзаковского возраста") but never TO a female -- only to a male.  
Значит, "Куки-Монстр" -- гей, и он пытается снять Зойча (ориентация которого не явная!).

----------


## Полуношник

Есть такая сказка про Царевну-лягушку, которую в России знают все. Лыжная палка во рту - это понятный всем намек на эту сказку.  
С другой стороны, Зойч - имя явно мужское. Может быть, ещё и поэтому он выглядит немного озадаченным.  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Есть такая сказка про Царевну-лягушку, которую в России знают все. Лыжная палка во рту - это *понятный всем* намек на эту сказку.

 Well, the allusion flew right over MY head like an arrow, until you pointed it out!)))) I know the fairytale quite well -- but I had forgotten the detail that on шкатулки, etc., the little frog is often pictured with the arrow in her mouth.

----------

